# pa trout



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone else heading to PA for the trout opener tomorrow? I will be on Willow creek in McKean county.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Christmas in April.  When I was younger, I'll fish Cascade Creek on opening day. Never got anything big but always had fun catching some brownies.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Good luck Saturday.The creeks r high and muddy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Leaving for tionesta tonight. Fishing it Sunday and Monday and might try beaver creek for some bows and browns! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Wish I was. 13 of us headed to camp in Tidioute April 24-28 for a little trout fishing. Will be fishing Tionesta, Salmon, Hickory creeks.

ski


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

^awesome. I fished in Mercer and Lawrence Counties closer to OH yesterday and today, but I enjoy fishing for trout(especially wild ones) up there more. Need to make a trip up there soon!

This was actually the first opener I kinda missed due to something else going on yesterday morning, but I was able to fish a tad yesterday and a good bit today(live only 15min from the border). I fish for PA trout pretty much every month of the year, but it's tradition to fish the opener. More so for all the other festivities than the fishing.

All the big streams were high and muddy(which means more fish the rest of the season since they didn't get pounded this weekend!), but most of the smaller streams kinda fished yesterday and were prime today. Got a couple yesterday and a good handful today. Nothing crazy, but enough to make it a successful weekend.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Tionesta was really high. Everyone in camp caught there fish in salmon or its feeder. Me and all my buddies got skunked and only a few were takin out of the whole group.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the update on the tionesta And salmon. We are headed up next wed for a couple of days. Hopefully the weather cooperates. Where do you guys stay up there? We have a cabin on 337 above tidioute.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

We have a cottage along French Creek in between Meadville and Franklin. It's about an hour and a half from say Salmon Creek, but it's a good home base for other area lakes/streams. A relative has a camp outside of Titusville and I've stayed there a bunch of times, and that's a good area to be for trout. I've also done a bunch of one day trips before which is about +/- 2 and a half hours driving time to get there. Not too bad, scenic drive once you get off 80.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

fished tionesta last night. outflow was high discharge was around 3000. will be good by monday. all the creeks were high for the first week. should be good this weekend. think they stock salmon creek next week. we have a bait store in leeper called chads and dads. shot me a pm if you guys need any local reports of toms run, clarion river, ****, maple etc...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the response! We are excite about heading up to do some fishing. We have 6 boys going,age 14-18 also. Should make for some fun at camp.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

They have some of the best smoked bacon I have ever had.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

ducksdemise,

thanks yea we do sell a ton if it. good tasting stuff. once in awhile we do some runs of homemade smoked sausage its very good also. thanks for your business


----------

